# I'm bored of my own teaching.  Give me yours.



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch (Mar 15, 2013)

So, I'm new to this forum and one of the reasons I was super-excited to find it was because I am SO FLIPPING TIRED of my own warm-ups, striking drills, kicking drills, blocking drills, etc, etc, etc.  I mean, I've been doing them forever and although I once in a while come up with something novel, I'm pretty stuck with what I know.  Since I teach at a University where I'm the only black belt so far, I don't have other classes to take or people to watch (and there's literally no more time in my days - between teaching academic classes, teaching TSD, running the TSD club, grading papers, running/lifting weights, and spending time with my family - to go find another good TSD studio to practice at).

I'll totally trade ya!  I might be bored of my stuff, but it's all new to you, right?  And I would seriously kill for some exciting, innovative, or really instructional drills of any kind.  Got a way to hone your students' folds/recoils?  Found a drill that really teaches fakes or jamming or controlling the center?  Do you teach your forms in a really dynamic way that gets the meaning across well to your students?  How about some great combos for target work?  Tell me, pretty please!  With cherries on top. =)  And if you're looking for something in particular (or just want me to up and share something random of my choosing), just ask!

Waiting with bated breath,

FKJP


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 16, 2013)

Front Kick > Step Forward And Down As Close As You Can And Not Back And Down> Lead Or Rear Straight > Opposite Arm Hook.
As oppose to Front Kick > Jab > Straight.

Its a start, i guess.


----------



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha, as opposed to Front Kick, Jab, Punch, I take it.  Nice. 

My name actually comes from four combos we had to do on our... er, blue belt?... test when I was a kid.  They were:

Stepping front kick, jab, reverse punch.
Spinning round kick, knifehand chop (across, not down), reverse punch.
Spinning side kick, backfist, reverse punch.
Spinning back kick, bottomfist, reverse punch.

First we had to do them such that the second strike happened right when our foot landed after the kick.  At the next belt test, we had to do them again, but this time the second strike landed on the recoil of our kick.  I still use these today because they're excellent timing drills, and most of them (not so much the round kick-chop) are nice, basic, fighting combinations for those new to sparring.

I like the idea of changing it up!  Stepping front kick, reverse punch, lead hand hook is a very different rhythm.   Maybe we can make up a bunch of combos like the first set but for a more advanced belt test! 

FKJP


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 16, 2013)

FrontKick-Jab-Punch said:


> Haha, as opposed to Front Kick, Jab, Punch, I take it.  Nice.
> 
> My name actually comes from four combos we had to do on our... er, blue belt?... test when I was a kid.  They were:
> 
> ...



Well, since you like it, the basis is using the kick to cover distance, preferably body to body. The straight is more to defend you, and the hook is the attack. If youre body to body its very difficult to prevent from hitting you. You can apply that logic in different ways, thats just how i like to do it.
Off the top of my head,
Lead Round kick > Rear Straight > Lead Inward Knifehand

Just so long as you keep moving forward it should either work, or tangle you up with the other person. To me thats a good result.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what type of drills/exercises you are looking for, but take a look at Iain Abernethy on youtube.  He puts out a lot of free material that deals with drills and exercises pertaining to forms.  Masaji Taira puts out a lot of great material too, but his background is Goju, which in terms of forms, it is too dissimilar to ours.

I could list a lot of bag drills, but they are likely similar to what you are already practicing.


----------

